# més aviat



## panjabigator

Bones,

A vegades en anglès termino correspondència amb els meus amics amb la frase "more later," que els enviaré més quan pugui més tarde.  És això una frase correcta en català?  S'entén això igualment en català si ho digués així?


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

Jo penso que no es fa servir. De tota manera, no seria "més aviat", sinó quelcom com ara: "més, més tard", o "més, més endavant". 
Podries dir: _continuaré_, o _la resta, més endavant_, o, una mica desenfadat, _n'hi haurà més_.


----------



## ernest_

En tot cas hauria de ser "més, aviat" amb una coma, perquè "més aviat" s'utilitza en un altre sentit, per exemple: "avui no em surt res bé, més aviat tot el contrari", o "no tinc gaire gana, més aviat tinc set".


----------



## panjabigator

Gràcies!  M'agrada molt la frase que suggereixes Namarne: n'hi haurà més.

Ernest, no puc entendre gaire que hi seria en anglès.  Què penses de "but, instead"?


----------



## Aviador

panjabigator said:


> [...]
> Ernest, no puc entendre gaire que hi seria en anglès.  Què penses de "but, instead"?



Crec que podria ésser _rather_:

– "_no tinc gaire gana, més aviat tinc set_" = "_I am not hungry, I am rather thirsty_".

Salut.


----------



## panjabigator

I què en dieu en castellà?  Com us sembla "más bien"?


----------



## Aviador

panjabigator said:


> I què en dieu en castellà?  Com us sembla "más bien"?



Exacte. La expresió _més aviat_ equival al castellà _más bien_ i, per tant, al anglès _rather_.

Salut.


----------



## dinji

Aviador said:


> Crec que podria ésser _rather_:
> 
> – "_no tinc gaire gana, més aviat tinc set_" = "_I am not hungry, I am rather thirsty_".
> 
> Salut.


 
I think better English, or at least less ambiguous English, for the meaning of _'més aviat'_ would be "_I am not hungry, rather I am thirsty_".

In your sample sentence "_rather"_ could rather have the meaning of '_quite'_


----------



## iloveglennbeck

I agree, I am rather thirsty is more like "pretty thirsty".  I think people would say "I'm not hungry but thirsty"  I don't know how correct it is, but it's used and shorter. (informal)


----------

